# Birthday



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As no one has bothered ................happy b'day to me :smile2::wink2:


tony


Looking at the time...............for yesterday :wink2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> As no one has bothered ................happy b'day to me :smile2::wink2:
> 
> tony
> 
> Looking at the time...............for yesterday :wink2:


Happy birthday Tony! It looks like no one else around at the moment. Have a good one!

I seem to remember that I got birthday wishes from all sorts of websites that had my date of birth except this one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Many happy returns of the day young man.
What's the plan, are you going to be nice to everyone from now on?:laugh:
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm still up! Flipping part timer Codgers!










Happy Birthday you old Fecker!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've just seen how old you are, 103, this must be your last surely.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I've just seen how old you are, 103, this must be your last surely.


We can but hope.:grin2:

Only joking, happy birthday you gentle person. 0


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy birthday - fellow Decemberite.

You didn't 'bother' with mine, but nevertheless have a great day and a wonderful, happy, stress-, angst- and misery-free year!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Belated Happy birthday Tonyccasion4:

Hope it was a good one 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Belated Happy birthday Tonyccasion4:
> 
> Hope it was a good one
> 
> Sandra


His announcement was at 00.01 your time Sandra, so your not at all late,
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy birthday I hope it was a good one?
Brian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wot a bloke, late for his own birfday. (Stoopid boy)
You posted the notice on the 29th Gemmy, your day was yesterday 28th. When you were 103.
Make the best of the time you have left.>
Jan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Tony.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To put it in your own inimitable words "P o", and have a good one you old git.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tony.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shh, or they bring back the awful birth day posts.




MHROTD Tony


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Shh, or they bring back the awful birth day posts.
> 
> MHROTD Tony


Humbug to you, Mr Happy! Some of us aren't scared of birthdays and love 'em, our own AND others'.>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just don't really need to know others, happy with my own, I'm cutting back on them though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I liked the Birthday automatic threads. Don't worry I'll announce my own in February the 12th well in advance so you can all send me presents and stuff. I'll also accept paypal and visa. New van to buy an a that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday, sorry to have not seen this before (can't see it well at the moment either), I hope that it went well.

I do NOT miss the "NukeAdmin" automatic birthday posts which had about as much sincerity as a wet paper bag and would hate to see them reintroduced...... that is one thing that MHF has got above others......

anyway, best wishes, the cheque is in the post;










sadly the horse is leaning on it.......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2nd June > >


----------

